# New baby goat with eye infection



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

So I just checked on dark stars new kids and they both have crusty eyes, the one actually have a cloudy eye. I don't know what to do. Really worried since it's only yesterday they were born 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

The vet said to use Neosporin? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Neosporin is good stuff. Flush eye a few times a day with saline solution then put about 1/4" on your finger, apply to eye. Open & shut lid a few times to work it in.
If you don't have Neosporin any antibiotic will do, draw up 1/4 cc, take needle off & apply.


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok great. Thanks so much Nancy. I think it happened because of some dusty straw. So hopefully now that the dust is settled it won't bother them anymore :,( how long until I should see improvement? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It's hard to say when you will see improvement, sometimes only a couple of days sometimes more.
With any eye gunk going on I like to keep treating a couple of days past clear.


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok I have la200 too. if the Neosporin doesn't work I'll start using drops of that in the eye. Would I use it just once a day? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

LA200 stings. You may want to be careful using that.


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok I'll stick with Neosporin. Is there a better one I could get at TSC for in the eye? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

In my experience, I have found neosporin to be more effective than LA-200.
Hope this helps!

BTW hoegger supply has some non-sting tetra-oxytetricylene (non-sting la200)


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

ksalvagno said:


> LA200 stings. You may want to be careful using that.


Karen it also stings when used topically?


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

In my experience, I have found neosporin to be more effective than LA-200.
Hope this helps!

BTW hoegger supply has some non-sting tetra-oxytetricylene (non-sting la200)


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Used the Neosporin twice yesterday and they already look better this morning  I'll continue treating them for a few days to be safe! Thanks everyone... 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

